# Guidance regarding new roof install



## Fetters5 (7 mo ago)

I recently had a new roof install. Is this the correct way the roof shingle should be or should it be more flat where the two roofs join


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks well done. They did that to kick water away from that dead facia board


----------



## Fetters5 (7 mo ago)

Thanks it just seemed odd to me just being a shingle vs some type of metal


----------

